# ROME GA SHOW FEB 4th



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2006)

CC6PACK...looks like I may be going afterall. Ralph emailed me that he's going down early SAT AM...so am meeting him in Johnson City.
 Looks like it's gonna be a lousy weekend for anything else around here...rain possibly mixed with snow...cold temps..blah.


----------



## digdug (Feb 3, 2006)

I am planning on going too. Coming up from Atlanta.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 3, 2006)

Whis, digdug,

 Sounds great, I just back in from Rome, early set up. I've already made a few bucks you know how it is with dealers. There's another member that should be there also, kastoo. 

 I'm in the lower room third table on the right, I'll have a *cc6pack* sign out for youns, [] on this carrier


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 3, 2006)

CC...will be looking for that 6 pack...Hope also to meet DIGDUG and KASTOO...Bringing my Mavica , maybe we can take a pic of the group of us...(if we all happen ta be present at the same time)...or can be "chased down." []


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

Ralph & I arrived at the show about 9 AM after an uneventful trip. 
 Seems the Rome Show was a successful show and has grown. Saw many old friends and made a couple of  new ones. Also located CC6PACK,  but never did run up on DIGDUG or KASTOO. 
 On the way back , we stopped off at a Civil War Show in Dalton, GA. and browsed the relic - covered tables there. Very few bottles were offered, with the majority of those I did see being of English origins. Ran into one old Friend  who was set-up....I didn't take my camera in, so no pix taken..[]

 We made it back to Johnson City, encountering a few snow flurries. Of course, once  at Ralph's , I had to go in and examine his collections...Discuss new additions and drool over familiar ones again....heheh.
 We  next parted ways... about 1/3 of the way home, I began having truck problems....had to call my Son to pick me up, leaving the truck down near Piney Flats... It had gas but acted like it wasn't getting any...no power,etc...Could be a myriad of things.[&:]
 Still had a nice trip and a good time ...added some bottles to my groupings....and took some pix ta share with you Peeps.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

Lots of ACL Sodas were offered at the Show...according to CC6PACK, more than usual:
 There were also assorted bottles from other categories and some stoneware.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

Just gonna post some more pix...and omit any names or text.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

>>>


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

>>>


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

>>>


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

>>>


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

>>>


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

>>>Last pic...Hope these were enough.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks, Charlie, for the photos...

 But where are the Wolfies????


 Ron


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's ya a wolfie!  Timberwolf/Siberian huskie mix.  His name is Timber.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice, Bill...

 I've been thru Bemidji... Me and garrison...ayuhhh...


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Charlie ,
 Thanx for the pics ! I thought I might attend the Rome Show this year , but didn't make it .
  Looks like the Show has grown in the last few years. I believe the first time I attended it had something like 35 tables or so. 
 Did you drool over Ralph's General Frank Cheatham's for me ????  LOL 
 Ralph will get tired of those old Tennessee Bitters someday..... and when he does , I hope I will be first in line. I'll have to take out a bank loan .  LOL


----------



## bearswede (Feb 5, 2006)

> Did you drool over Ralph's General Frank Cheatham's for me ???? LOL


 
 Hey, Brian... Is there a photo of that bottle kicking around?

 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 5, 2006)

Ron , 
  I will email Ralph and get him to send me a pic of the Cheatham's . He just got it in one of the recent auctions..... and my understanding is that is the only known example.
   I fell short of the hammer price in my bidding. I don't know what the final price was.
  I don't know if Charlie has a pic of it or not ??? Charlie ???


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

BRIAN...yes, the Show has grown. I saw the Cheathams, and the D.Kirkpatrick, and the Sarsiphere, and many many more. ( I even handled [fondled] them all.)
 He had even acquired another Pure Apple Brandy Bitters/ Goodson, VA.  1/2 barrel with an almost mint label... [8D]
  Unfortunately, my camera was out in the truck....I was too tired to think about getting it...been up since 3 AM.[&o]

 RON...thought ya might ask about Wolfies...Here's a pic of 2  I bought at the Show.
 There was also a deep olive green Wolfie, but it had some lip damage.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

BTW RON...now that I have yer attention: 
 Dunno if ya seen this little gem on another thread before, but was told ya may have some opinions about it. It is a ground mouth screw thread...inside are a tiny mummified snake and a salamander...Whataya think ???[&:]

 BBL...gotta go have something done about my truck...[]


----------



## bearswede (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice colors, Charlie...

 If the damaged one was early enough, it might've made a good repair candidate...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 5, 2006)

> Whataya think ???


 
 Not sure, Charlie... Probably just some kid innerested in nature, would be my guess...

 And, I feel your pain... My Volvo conked out Friday (after spending a grand on studded Nokians, stabilizer bars, brakes, etc...)... Had it towed to the garage, but they were backed up... Hadta rent a car, so I'm driving this freakin' Ford Expedition... Scared I'm agonna smack sompthin with it... Yikes!!!

 Good luck with yurin...

 Ron


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 5, 2006)

Whis, thanks for the pics my wife thought they were a hoot, she's came to a few of my shows but we never got a pic of any. I ran into another member after you left, barqs19, never did see digdug? Thanks for info on getting the siggie up I'm off to give it one more try.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 5, 2006)

Great pics Charlie. Love the Wolfe's.

 Hey Brian, would love to see a Cheatham's pic along with some of the other rare mountian meds.


 Good lookin dog Wil.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 5, 2006)

RON...hmmm...was told it may be some kinda charm or talisman...Thanks.
 I just paid out over $400 last month to have  a hub replaced..seems some Dodges have a non-serviceable wheel bearing and I got one of them.[]

 CC6...glad ya liked the pix...Hope ya get that siggy figgered out too. Hate I missed  meeting BARQS...

 WARREN...yer welcome.


----------



## digdug (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey-I did make it to the Rome show, but eneded up having to leave early. Sorry I didn't get to see any of you! Hopefully next time. OR maybe in Columbia, SC show.


----------

